# Waist & Belly Fat - Eternal Challenge



## MichaelLDN (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi everyone,

my name is Michael, 30 years old, and working out for several years (started when I was 16, then on and off)

I wanted to ask for your advice on how I should approach my belly & waist fat that I can't seem to get rid off. I have always been well-padded around my lower belly and waist and never managed to completely beat this area. Due to a shoulder injury I had to limit my training during 2017 and I started a cutting diet in January 2018 where I've lost 10kg over the course of 3 months (from 83kg down to 73kg, I am 1.78m tall). Still the fat around my waist persisted (it always has no matter what I have done). Right now I am 75kg and wondering what I should focus on next. Should I go on another cutting diet? My last cutting diet was successful (macro split at that time was: 1900-2000cal with 45% protein, 35% carbs, and 20% fat). However, I find it difficult in terms of motivation to go on another cutting diet for such a long period of time. During my last cutting diet I focused on cardio and abs workout as main activities in the gym.

Personally, My goal is to become a lot bigger in terms of body composure. I would love to bulk up and grow my muscles. However, when I look in the mirror the first thing I look at is my belly and my waist which I am very unhappy with.

I have attached a picture as well.

I would be happy for some advice (it is my first time that I took the courage to use a form like this to post my story.)

thank you,

Michael


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

MichaelLDN said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> my name is Michael, 30 years old, and working out for several years (started when I was 16, then on and off)
> 
> ...


 you should bulk if you wwant to, you don't have much muscle mass, a bulk will be good then cut later


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

MichaelLDN said:


> I wanted to ask for your advice on how I should approach my belly & waist fat that* I can't seem to get rid off*. I have always been well-padded around my lower belly and waist and never managed to completely beat this area. Due to a shoulder injury I had to limit my training during 2017 and I started a cutting diet in January 2018 where I've lost 10kg over the course of 3 months (from 83kg down to 73kg, I am 1.78m tall). Still the fat around my waist persisted (it always has no matter what I have done). Right now I am 75kg and *wondering what I should focus on next*. Should I go on another cutting diet? My last cutting diet was successful (macro split at that time was: 1900-2000cal with 45% protein, 35% carbs, and 20% fat). However, I find it difficult in terms of motivation to go on another cutting diet for such a long period of time. During my last cutting diet I focused on cardio and abs workout as main activities in the gym.
> 
> Personally, My goal is to become a lot bigger in terms of body composure. I would love to bulk up and grow my muscles. *However, when I look in the mirror the first thing I look at is my belly and my waist which I am very unhappy with.*
> 
> I would be happy for some advice (it is my first time that I took the courage to use a form like this to post my story.)


 If you are very unhappy then it's a no-brainer, surely? Genuinely don't understand why you're asking. Keep cutting and training until you're happier with your waistline.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm sure the great man @DLTBB said it's before - if you wouldn't wanna be seen without your top on, get cutting! (Sorry mate, might be paraphrasing!)

The point remains - as @Ares said if you want the fat gone, cut.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> I'm sure the great man @DLTBB said it's before - if you wouldn't wanna be seen without your top on, get cutting! (Sorry mate, might be paraphrasing!)
> 
> The point remains - as @Ares said if you want the fat gone, cut* it off*


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

RexEverthing said:


> I'm sure the great man @DLTBB said it's before - if you wouldn't wanna be seen without your top on, get cutting! (Sorry mate, might be paraphrasing!)
> 
> The point remains - as @Ares said if you want the fat gone, cut.


 Pretty much mate. I just go off how I look in the mirror when I'm deciding whether to bulk, cut or maintain. I'm not bothered about body fat readings or scale weight because they tend to fluctuate too much.

@MichaelLDN I would probably cut if I was you but it depends on your goals and how you want to look TBH.


----------



## OldManLogan (Jun 22, 2017)

MichaelLDN said:


> Right now I am 75kg and wondering what I should focus on next. Should I go on another cutting diet? My last cutting diet was successful (macro split at that time was: 1900-2000cal with 45% protein, 35% carbs, and 20% fat).


 I'm not even got try answering peoples questions, as I'm still finding my way myself..I do have a Question though,well more of a query ..1900-2000Kcal doesn't seem like a lot less than normal..I would've thought be more in the 1500Kcal region for Calorific Deficit..could be wrong on figure..anyhoos Hope you get there in end..

ABS/ Waist is the one area I'm trying to target endlessly seems at moment.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Well done on losing the 10 kg you have  .

To lose more fat you'll need to do more of the same I'm afraid but no reason you couldn't have a break by focusing on muscle gain for a while via weight training, and then go back to fat loss in a while.

Whatever you decide to prioritise you should start weight training immediately.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

OldManLogan said:


> I'm not even got try answering peoples questions, as I'm still finding my way myself..I do have a Question though,well more of a query ..1900-2000Kcal doesn't seem like a lot less than normal..I would've thought be more in the 1500Kcal region for Calorific Deficit..could be wrong on figure..anyhoos Hope you get there in end..
> 
> ABS/ Waist is the one area I'm trying to target endlessly seems at moment.


 Calorie intake was clearly about right given the 10 kg weight loss in 3 months. Bear in mind the cardio too.

1500 kcal would be pretty low for most men.


----------



## MichaelLDN (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi all,

Thank you for your support. I have had a bit of a break due to weddings etc over the last couple of weeks and I am at 76kg now. I will do another cutting phase now before bulking up.

I find it weird as I feel I am rather skinny overall (used to be bigger around my neck/shoulders and bigger arms) but I feel too fat around my belly & waist still. I have read that it makes sense to cut down until around 10-12% body fat before bulking up. I have booked at health MOT at my gym to check what body fat % I am currently on but I don't really know (I've used clippers before but I am not confident about the correct application)

Do you think genetically I will always have some remaining fat around my waist? I feel like it is impossible to get rid of it all or is it simply a matter of cutting further?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

There is some variability but for most men abdominal fat is what we hold onto most, so as we diet down it tends to be the last area to get lean. This is why a '6 pack' is not so easy to achieve. Basically you're normal, but lose enough body fat and you abdomen will get leaner.

Any body fat percentage number you get at your gym will be pretty approximate so don't get too hung up on the number.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm afraid but no reason you couldn't have a break by focusing on muscle gain for a while via weight training, and then go back to fat loss in a while.


 @MichaelLDN that's what I would do to break up the monotony of it

Also add in a fair bit of core work, although it won't reduce fat it has the visual effect of hardening everything up so you don't look so droopy around the mid section


----------



## MichaelLDN (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi

thank you for the replies. This is my current process. I am still cutting (currently at 74.5kg), would you recommend the same when looking at the picture?


----------

